# How much time in the gym?



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Just need some reassurance that im spending enough time in the gym,an example of my training:-

today......shoulders

1 warm up set then 3 sets to fail

Bar Bell Press

Upright Pull Rows

Seated Dumb Bell

Alternate Dumb Bell Raises to the Front

Alternate Dumb Bell Raises to the Side

Dumb Shrugs

This is taking me about 45 minutes, I only stop to change the weight or drink.

My diet is fairly standard tuna eggs chicken rice pasta yogurt oast 6 meals a day 6 Ltr water.

Supplements:- Omni -MX hardcore, SD Matrix (superDrol), Milk Thistle.

When I leave the gym im pumped up and ache for a day or so. I can get to the gym most days and train one body part per visit.

Should I be training two body parts per visit and how many sets /exercises per part.

Thanks for any help in advance & this site is getting better and better:high5:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would add something else to shoulders, maybe triceps.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sets n reps are just a number, but i do 12 sets per muscle and 6-10 reps each.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok should I be in the gym longer im there 45 min maybe a hour if i do abs?

This is going up to an hour and a half +, not a problem if you think i should.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Id say defo 60 mins should be enough if your just lifting weights.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok thanks for the advice, triceps will fit into shoulder day, Biceps/chest then legs/back.. This will mean i'll train each body part more often, once every 3 days instead of every 5. I'll see how it goes,

thanks again


----------



## leeland26 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just an observation in your sholder routine above your training the front and side delt but not doing any exercise for the rear delt for example the reverse pec deck

This is what gives you that thick look from the side, as well as a good back obviously


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

So what do you claim works for you..

Get it claim, insurance agent. lol

beep beep, cant catch me.


----------



## Bradley28 (May 10, 2011)

I'm usually doing between 90 minutes and two hours hard workout (mostly weights) - is this to long?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, you can't possibly be working hard after 2 hours in the gym.

Hard lifting 45 mins.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> I would add something else to shoulders, maybe triceps.


Yeah, I do shoulders/triceps on same day. Brilliant workout


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Personally I don't think you really need to do front raises. The anterior delt gets worked hard enough on shoulder press and bench press.

Plus i would do EITHER, bar press or dumbell press, not both.

I take it you do rear delts on back day? (like me! :becky: )


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

kriptikchicken said:


> Plus i would do EITHER, bar press or dumbell press, not both.


Yeah, no need to do both is there. I used to do barbell press until it started hurting my wrist and then found DB's a lot more comfortable.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

agreed with mariner, around 45 mins should be plenty! after that with weights im pooped anyways!!

back in my naive days, i spent around 2 hours myself and couldnt do much else after I was well overworking myself


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i spend about 45mins to an hour in the gym .. im a big fan of mentzers heavy duty system .... hit it hard and get out


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree 45/60 minutes is enough. If I was in the gym for 2 hours 1hour would be sleeping in the corner.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

roadrunner1 said:


> I agree 45/60 minutes is enough. If I was in the gym for 2 hours 1hour would be sleeping in the corner.


lol same here ... i start to flag around 45 mins when my pump starts to go and i start getting bored


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

90 mins..

i bet most of you boi`s getting done in 45 means means no warms/stretching and cool down/stretching.


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> means means no warms/stretching and cool down/stretching.


Don't see the point! :becky:

I do 2 sets of 20 reps as a warm-up and stretch between sets.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

like the others 45-60mins depending on what bodyparts are being trained.

Anyone that can train for 2hrs just isnt trying hard enough IMO.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> 90 mins..
> 
> i bet most of you boi`s getting done in 45 means means no warms/stretching and cool down/stretching.


warm up on treadmill 3 mins, stretch and do warm up set before lifting on everything.. :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

mmm never cool down though i must admit.. by time ive done my training im just dying to hit the shower and play ps3


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

If you do a cool down, you end up losing your pump before strutting around the supermarket afterwards! :eyebrows:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

kriptikchicken said:


> If you do a cool down, you end up losing your pump before strutting around the supermarket afterwards! :eyebrows:


right on .......... the best part of training is going round tesco afterwards to impress the polish checkout girls and oaps with veins popping out and a pump :clap2:

if i was Marcus Ruhl i would go shopping in my fccking pants every week


----------

